# Казахстанский педагогический раздел > Методический кабинет >  Танцы, танцы, танцы

## Захарова Ольга

Девочки всех с праздником! вот для начала музыка "Кара жорга" http://files.mail.ru/4A9QBF
а вот видео http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rvJC8_i1f6w
 и вот еще http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DKdC0DHID-Q

----------


## Alena Aleksa

> Девочки всех с праздником! вот для начала музыка "Кара жорга" http://files.mail.ru/4A9QBF
> а вот видео http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rvJC8_i1f6w
>  и вот еще http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DKdC0DHID-Q


Ольга, спасибо огромное за подсказку видео с ютуба! Там я нашла несколько таких танцев. А сама даже не догадалась поискать в ютубе.

----------


## Alena Aleksa

Да, девочки, нашла вчера в теме "Танец на зимнюю тему" на стр.41 сообщение от Kseniy92 видео Казахского танца с домбрами. Там же есть музыка и слова песни, под которую танцуют дети. Посмотрите, кому интересно!

----------


## julbarsik

Девчата может кто поможет. Нужна пляска с платочками на казахском языке для 1-й младшей группы. Уже все что могла пересмотрела. Мне хотя бы просто слова.
Заранее спасибо.

Может кто нибудь переведет?

Чтобы потанцевать, нужно платочек взять
нужно платочек взять, нужно платочком махать.
Мы махали, мы махали и чуть-чуть устали.

Чтобы потанцевать, надо по приседать
Надо по приседать, и головой покачать.
Приседали, приседали и чуть-чуть устали.

Чтобы потанцевать, надо за ручки взять
Маму за ручки взять, ножкой по полу стучать
Топ - топ - топ и на пол сели. Ой.

Можно изменить слова. Например, можно поклонится, покружится и т.д. *Очень прошу помощи!!!!!!!!!!!!!!* :Aga:

----------


## galinak

Приветствую всех! *Обращаюсь с просьбой!!!* Мне очень нужно поставить Казахский танец с девочками. У нас городской конкурс детского творчества по теме: Бывшие республики СССР!!! Мне достался Казахстан. Помогите, чем можете. Начальство сказало, что костюмы смогут сшить только на девочек, 5 штук, больше денег нет!!! ЗАРАНЕЕ ВСЕМ БЛАГОДАРНА!!!

ЕСЛИ МОЖНО ПРИСЫЛАЙТЕ НА ПОЧТУ!!!

----------


## galinak

Приветствую всех! Обращаюсь с просьбой!!! Мне очень нужно поставить Казахский танец с девочками. У нас городской конкурс детского творчества по теме: Бывшие республики СССР!!! Мне достался Казахстан. Помогите, чем можете. Начальство сказало, что костюмы смогут сшить только на девочек, 5 штук, больше денег нет!!! ЗАРАНЕЕ ВСЕМ БЛАГОДАРНА!!!

ЕСЛИ МОЖНО ПРИСЫЛАЙТЕ НА ПОЧТУ!!!

----------


## orbit

девочки всем привет.Помогите пожалуйста в постановке казахского танца для девочек, ну очень прошу.Спасибо.

----------


## julbarsik

> девочки всем привет.Помогите пожалуйста в постановке казахского танца для девочек, ну очень прошу.Спасибо.


Выложи музыку, можно придумать движения. Можно брать атрибуты: пиалы, домбры (под быструю музыку).

----------


## Alena Aleksa

> А мне тоже нужна ваша помощь№ Помогите с движениями к танцу "Кара жорга"


Попробую завтра на репетиции заснять на сотовый и выставить, а то описывать движения тяжеловато.

----------


## Alena Aleksa

> Ну и где обещанные движения к танцу "Кара жорга"?


Простите, некогда было ответить. Из-за морозов пропали дети -  не с кем было репетировать. Попробую описать движения. Если будет непонятно, пишите. На следующей неделе утренники, наверное соберутся. Тогда и сниму видео. 
Кара жорга.
(движения описываю с позиции "зрителя")

Девочки и мальчики стоят напротив друг друга. Девочки - слева. Мальчики - справа.
Выполняют следующее. Девочки на счёт 1-4 танцуют руками движения - "волны" вверху, 5-8 - внизу. Повторяют несколько раз. Мальчики руками выполняют движения (не знаю как описать. Эти движения все танцуют в этом танце: плечи двигаются одновременно с прокруткой  рук).
Девочки и мальчики идут навстречу друг другу, встречаются в центре, поворачиваются к мамам и идут парами вперёд. Дойдя до зрителей расходятся в разные стороны. Девочки - налево. мальчики - направо. Мальчики возвращаются на те места, где они стояли в начале танца, продолжают танцевать руками. Девочки проходят к центральной стене, поворачиваются лицом к зрителям. Идут вперёд и останавливаются в центре. Выставляют правую ногу вперёд, выполняют движения руками "волны", как в начале. Затем поворачиваются направо и идут к мальчикам. Мальчики поворачиваются направо, левой рукой держат девочку за талию, правая на поясе. Девочки ставят руки на пояс. Начинают идти друг за другом по кругу. Девочки во время движения двигают плечами вперёд-назад. Пройдя 1 круг, от центральной стены начинают расходиться парами на свои места. Становятся в шахматном порядке.
Начинаются "основные" движения в парах.
1) Лицом друг к другу начинают выполнять "своеобразные" (прокрутки рук) движения, наклоняясь по-очереди друг на друга.
2) Мальчик садится на колено лицом к девочке (налево, если смотреть зрителям). Правой рукой машет "камчой", правой пяткой постукивает в такт музыки. Девочка обходит мальчика, выполняя руками "волны". Останавливается сзади, спиной к мальчику.
3) Опять выполняют "своеобразные" движения руками, наклоняясь спинами по-очереди друг на друга. В конце музыкальной фразы девочка возвращается на своё место. Лицом к зрителям выполняют следующее: девочка поднимает две ладошки на уровне лица. Ладошки по-очереди опускаются вниз-вверх, ногами - пружинка. Мальчик правую ногу ставит впереди левой, как бы взахлёст, руки в стороны, ладошки перпендикулярно полу. Начинает как бы раскачиваться.
4) Пары начинают расходиться вправо-влево. Обходят зал и начинают идти на зрителя друг за другом. Получается колонна.
Мальчики опять садятся на колено (камча+пятка). Девочки обходят мальчиков, выполняя руками волны.
5) Идут на зрителя, начинают кланяться парами по-очереди. расходятся на стульчики.

Описывать очень тяжело, потому что я не хореограф, так что простите за ошибки!

----------


## Tauran

Видео танцев, может кому пригодиться http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5XXR0...eature=related

----------


## Захарова Ольга

Девочки, сейчас стало модно танцевать флешмоб. Наша Кара жорга чем не флешмоб?

----------


## танец

Подскажите, как посмотреть скрытые файлы

----------


## ВИОЛA

Мой казахский танец с пиалами. Давала раньше, но с преобразованиям по темкам ссылка исчезла.

** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **

----------


## ВИОЛA

Это танцы с Ютуба. Может кому пригодятся.

----------


## ВИОЛA



----------

Volodya103 (16.01.2017)

----------


## ВИОЛA



----------


## ВИОЛA



----------


## ВИОЛA



----------


## ВИОЛA



----------


## ВИОЛA



----------

lenik (16.12.2016)

----------


## ВИОЛA



----------


## ВИОЛA



----------


## mari_35

НОВОГОДНЯЯ СКАЗКА "ТАНЕЦ ПРИНЦА, БЕЛЫХ ЛЕБЕДЕЙ И ЧЕРНЫХ ЛЕБЕДЕЙ.mp4 Д\С 127 "

----------


## mari_35

НОВОГОДНЯЯ СКАЗКА  "ТАНЕЦ БЕЛЫХ ЛЕБЕДЕЙ Д\С 127 " г. АЛМАТЫ

----------


## mari_35

АИСТ НА КРЫШЕ композиця дети ср., ст. и подг. гр. д.сада 127

----------


## mari_35

ТАНЕЦ С ШАРФАМИ АСТАНА

----------


## margolov

Танец Джигитов, во 2 младшей группе.

http://yadi.sk/d/CQaLgA_48H1Ji

----------

oksi7771 (15.09.2019)

----------


## Kseniy92



----------


## lilya45

*lilya45*,

----------


## lilya45



----------


## ВИОЛA

А это мой танец с пиалами и домброй. Подготовка. Городской семинар. 2009г.

----------

lenik (09.11.2018)

----------


## ВИОЛA

А это уже другой ТАНЕЦ  С ПИАЛАМИ. Выпуск. 2006г. На выпусках мы не переодеваемся. Все танцуем в бальных платьях.

----------

lenik (16.12.2016)

----------


## ВИОЛA

Вот еще один танец с выпуска. В костюмах, конечно, смотрится это красиво.

----------

lenik (16.12.2016), Мусиенко (22.06.2016)

----------


## ВИОЛA



----------

lenik (16.12.2016)

----------


## ВИОЛA

Еще один из наших танцев. Наурыз.

----------

flag (29.01.2021), lenik (09.11.2018)

----------


## ВИОЛA

Казахский танец с шарфами

----------

lenik (09.11.2018)

----------


## ВИОЛA

Каазахский  с камчой    Мальчики. Выпускной.

----------

lenik (09.11.2018)

----------


## tatjana_73_14



----------

lenik (09.11.2018)

----------


## Лидия 13

Девочки! Огромное спасибо за танцы!

----------


## ВИОЛA

Еще осенью купила сборник танцев -разработки и DVD (правда на казахском языке, но есть последовательность в фотографиях.) Может кому пригодится.  

** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **

----------

lenik (09.11.2018)

----------


## ВИОЛA

** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **

----------

lenik (09.11.2018)

----------


## ВИОЛA

** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **

----------

lenik (09.11.2018), Ликсанна (14.12.2016)

----------


## ВИОЛA

** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **

----------

lenik (09.11.2018), Ликсанна (14.12.2016)

----------


## calina

Виола- Люда, спасибо за ценный материал. :Ok:

----------


## Tauran

Виола -спасибо! Здорово!

----------


## ВИОЛA

** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **

----------


## Валерия Вержакова

ОСТАЛОСЬ 7 ДНЕЙ!!! 
31 августа в 23.59 заканчивается приём заявок на Конкурс "Танцевальное Созвездие" "IN-KU Amazing Dance 2014 " 

1 сентября все видео будут выставлены для просмотров и оценивания! 
Кто победит- решать зрителям! 

[IMG]http://*********net/5325954.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Дирол

ВИОЛА -Людмила! Вы - СУПЕР! И Ваши детки тоже СУПЕР! Огромное спасибо, что делитесь своим творчеством!!! Удачи и творческих успехов!

----------


## ВИОЛA

Девочки! Нашла в инете  Мастер класс Жорги биий

----------

lenik (16.12.2016)

----------


## ВИОЛA

Вот еще может пригодится

----------

lenik (16.12.2016)

----------


## ВИОЛA

** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **

----------

Мусиенко (25.09.2016)

----------


## tatjana_73_14

танец старшей группы на песню дождик https://cloud.mail.ru/public/KjC4/Pv6QnKWm3

девчата, танцы готовят воспитатели или музруки, если нет хореографа?

девчонки, огромное спасибо за танцы, в голове своих идей уже не осталось, а праздники приближаются!

----------


## tatjana_73_14

очень интересный материал, скачала с соседнего сайта.

** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **

----------


## tatjana_73_14

вот еще пособие по развитию ритма, взяла из того-же сайта 

** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **



нашла ритмику 6 выпусков при возможности буду выкладывать!

----------


## tatjana_73_14

вот первый выпуск ритмики https://cloud.mail.ru/public/BEWr/pgnGnVarp

----------


## Kseniy92

*Казахский танец с домбрами подготовительная группа*




*музыка https://yadi.sk/d/M82SUda-yDzhQ*

----------

calina (13.11.2016), lenik (09.11.2018), Tauran (18.11.2016), ВИОЛA (05.12.2016), лариса 25 (19.01.2017)

----------


## Ликсанна

Виола, спасибо за сборник. Интересные танцы.

----------


## ВИОЛA

**Hidden Content: To see this hidden content your post count must be 10 or greater.**

----------


## ВИОЛA

Кара жорга

----------


## ВИОЛA

Мастер класс -  Кара жорға

----------

